# OCTOPUS PASTRAMI ANYONE????????



## leah elisheva (Sep 2, 2014)

DSCF8297.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






Well Happy September Great Smokey Cookies and here's to your Tuesday, and from Mine!













DSCF8278.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






So it's hotter than jalapenos here, and yet I'm not complaining and just love all this wonderful vast sunshine that New England has had as of lately!

Last night I took these baby octopuses, (aren't they just so downright ADORABLE)???













DSCF8279.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






And I mopped them through Dijon mustard,













DSCF8280.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






And then made this dry rub of black & tan sesame seeds, celery seed, black pepper, herbs de Provence, and dehydrated garlic flakes..and blue Persian sea salt!













DSCF8281.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






And that wasn't enough, and so I made another batch!













DSCF8282.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






And I coated my lovely cephalopods with this mixture, as to cure overnight!













DSCF8283.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8284.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






That went into the fridge and had sweet dreams as did I!













DSCF8285.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






Today they looked so tender, succulent and ready to be smoked!













DSCF8286.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






Using what you all refer to as an "ECP" smoker, which happens to be an old, teeny, gas smoker that has allowed me to whip up some very magical and healthful meals; (smiles), and with pistachio shells as smoking chips, (a trick that Knuckle47 on this site has taught me well), I smoked these on high heat, for 15 minutes.













DSCF8287.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8288.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8289.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






I had them in a perforated "grill dish" that I first wiped with grapeseed oil, as to prevent sticking...













DSCF8290.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8291.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






They looked so damn tasty, and right off the smoker, and yet I only gobbled up ONE and practiced restraint as to plate...













DSCF8301.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






Dijon mustard is in the tomato (for sipping pastrami creatures in there) and I ate the inside of the tomato or else it would have been used on the salad - nothing wasted in this house - none!













DSCF8302.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8303.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






Peppery, savory, and healthful even too, this tasted SO MUCH like pastrami, that if I had a delicatessen, this is the version that I'd serve!

DELICIOUS!!!!!













DSCF8304.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






I paired this with dry Gavi, (white Italian wine), but it could have been just as lovely with Barolo too - due to the savory texture and depth of the dish!













DSCF8305.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8306.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8307.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






My salad was arugula, and my dressing was red sea salt, black pepper, apple cider vinegar and Greek olive oil - 1 tablespoon vinegar and 6 tablespoons oil - PURRRRFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So good!!!!













DSCF8308.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8309.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8310.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8311.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8312.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8313.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014


















DSCF8314.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014






This had texture and sass and peppercorn essence and just a wonderful surge of flavor, if I may be so very humble, modest and shy! Smiles.













DSCF8298_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 2, 2014
__ 2






Yes thank you for sharing in my start to September! May this be the best month so far, and for all! 

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Leah......those little guys look great. I need to try some smoked.

It has been a bit toasty out here on the other coast as well. It will turn cold before to long....

I used (and still do) my ECB for years until I got my Cookshack. I converted my little R2D2 to electric a while back and made it so much easier to use.

Happy September smoking to you as well......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 2, 2014)

Brad!!! Good to hear from you man!!! I was JUST thinking of you the other day, when talking about wild animals (as in all the boar, emu and other things you have had across your lawn)!

Great to know you are surviving the summer temps!

Just when one wants to sunbather here, a little thunder storm comes booming, and so we'll count our blessings and for every second we can, yes?

In any event, hope you're eating and drinking well! So good to hear from you!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 2, 2014)

When my old room mate lived in Washing State and someone would ask what he did in the summer when it wasn't raining, he would say if it happened on a weekend they would go to the beach. I'm actually ready for a little rain.......I'd like to see it green up a bit. Besides, the donkey and sheep have eaten the acreage down to rocks and I'm tired of feeding them. On the good side........the rocks won't burn in case of a wild fire....

Funny you mention wild boar......a buddy of mine has a Dep. permit for wild pigs in his winery. He just gave me half a pig if I would smoke the hams for him. Nice trade......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Brad, from donkeys and sheep to that swine trade, you are indeed blessed! Such good stuff! (And I love the beach in the SNOW even, and so stay tuned for winter pictures this year)!!!!

Happy all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 3, 2014)

Happy Wednesday to all!

I also meant to share, that while I'm not sure if you are more "head" people or "tentacles" people; I for one prefer LOTS of tentacles, (though love the head too), and so the BABY octopus really taste better to me than bigger ones, even though they shrink lots when smoking or grilling (in this case smoked) but they are tender and just so very adorable!!!!!!!!!

It was brought to my attention that the swanky restaurant, "Bâtard," in NYC does a pastrami style octopus, and that creation of theirs indeed looks artistic and gourmet and very beautiful. (I think caper berries are involved and the chef, by the photo I saw, created quite the nouveau "art" and thus I applaud them entirely)!

I differ however, in that I insist and demand MAMMOTH portions that could feed an army (as I love big portions, find eating HUGE platters of food to be quite sultry and Bacchanalian and fun, and am a good eater, and can't stand little tiny affected plates of food - with a schmear of fancy sauce streaming across the plate or some intricate fried tower of this or that atop something - that leave me hungry and overpower the taste of the steak or fish) and I'm far simpler and Bohemian with just a mound of food, and greens, or very "minimalistically" arranged items albeit with incredible products. And I prefer my simpleton versions, as they are healthful, and devoid of gunk, sugar, butter, etc..

All of that being said, I will humbly share that this was soooooooooooooo very delicious, and tasted precisely like pastrami to me - so savory, so peppery, great grit and juicy appeal - and I just loved it!

But Viva what great Chef talents indeed crank out, as that is an undeniable art form, and the world needs that too! There is room for us all and our differences do keep this great globe so very exciting!

Happy midweek to all, and here's to grabbing life by the tentacles today and making great massively successful things happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 3, 2014)

I like the idea of smoked, here they get grilled a lot then served with a dressing .
No matter how you cook them they are a great product.
Not weather for  outdoor eating here.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Mick! These are tasty little treasures indeed!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

